

Coded Preview makes showing mockups easy - symptic
http://www.codedpreview.com
A buddy of mine was showing me new designs he was pumping out for his new projects using Coded Preview and I thought the idea was really cool, considering I always seem to waste 3-4 minutes setting up demo preview pages for my JPG layout designs.
======
symptic
A buddy of mine was showing me new designs he was pumping out for his new
projects using Coded Preview and I thought the idea was really cool,
considering I always seem to waste 3-4 minutes setting up demo preview pages
for my JPG layout designs.

